# Printed wrap



## scard (Jun 20, 2019)

I have seen so many beautifully wrapped soaps. I'd love to find a similar paper. I've scoured the internet with no luck. Does anyone have any idea where this type of wax lined printed paper can be found? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.




Thanks!
These are Greenwich Bay Trading Co. soaps. The wrap alone makes me want to buy them.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 21, 2019)

Are you sure they are lined paper and not scrapbooking paper? When we first started selling we used scrapbook paper but it just became to expensive and became to shop worn with packing and unpacking for markets. There are beautiful prints available.


----------



## scard (Jun 21, 2019)

The paper is just lightly lined with wax and it's a heavier weight than average printer paper. I suppose it's custom made for their company. I can't seem to find anything like it. Maybe I can work with a combination of waxed craft paper and accents of decorative papers. I can imagine keeping them looking fresh would be a real issue. Maybe I have to rethink this.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 23, 2019)

I think Auntie Clara hand prints tissue paper for wrapping soap.  Try this link: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BT9RM2ugiqu/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=30jiqfjx7svx

You can also do your own designs for wrapping paper at Spoonflower, or select from a gazillion patterns others sell.  This might not be the kind of paper you’re looking for.


----------



## earlene (Jun 24, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> You can also do your own designs for wrapping paper at Spoonflower, or select from a gazillion patterns others sell.  This might not be the kind of paper you’re looking for.


And they have free shipping worldwide until June 28 (2019), so what a bargain!


----------



## BillB (Jul 31, 2019)

Printcosmo.com has custom soap paper printing options. Not sure on the price, but if you go to https://printcosmo.com/boxes/soap-wrap/ you can request a custom quote.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 31, 2019)

Google wholesale wrapping paper until you find some nice ones and watch out for paper thickness.  Some are $$$$ but nothing compared to custom made. Some are very cheap thin paper. Most require you to buy 10m-160m rolls so you really have to like it but it can be less than 50c per metre for a 500mm wide roll of high quality paper. 
I don’t think it’s necessary to use waxed paper.

Print cosmos looks interesting. If you contact them I’d be interested in their prices. I’m guessing they have a minimum.


----------

